# Ford 7700



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Picked up a 7700 at an auction yesterday that needs a bit of work and don't know a ton about that particular model. Had no intentions of buying it because they are normally far out of my price range so when I walked about with it I was very surprised. Started out with the dual power stuck and the clutch wouldn't disengage. Got a good fire built in it and climbed on the brakes with the clutch pushed down and it popped right loose so problem 1 fixed. A little penetrating lube and a pry bar got the dual power moving again and it shifts as nice as you could ask for. Pretty happy with the purchase since it's my first "big" tractor. Never had one with a cab before and anything I personally have bought has been under 50hp. All of the obvious problems like the cab interior, seat, paint, and door don't concern me because they are easy fixes. Are there any trade mark gremlins in these tractors or anything I should look for?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm not a blue guy but 7700 ford was and still is very popular in my area. That looks like a mighty fine winter project best of luck.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Can't do you any good on your questions, but glad to hear about your purchase. Pretty fair looking farm hand you seem to have in the Ford. Looks like he approves!

73, Mark


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Really like mine. Went thru drive line few yrs back didn't replace cotter pin with new one on dual range linkage inside big mistake sure miss dual range. Nice on fuel economy too


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Yea he liked it pretty well. He wanted to take it for a spin as soon as I unloaded it. He also took the blame for buying it when we got home. Good to know about the cotter pin. I don't make a habit of reusing them but I'll definitely make sure I put in a new one if I ever split the tractor. The fuel use was one thing I was wondering about. Nebraskas specs on it seemed pretty decent but that's one of those things I like to see for myself. I will say it seems plenty powerful in just the little riding around I did with it.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've owned a 6700 for several years and it been good with good fuel economy. My 6700 has over 13,000 hrs on the tach. Those model Fords are pretty much bullet proof. Be sure and check coolant condition as my 6700 had a crate motor installed before I purchased it because cavitation put a hole in original engine cylinder wall. AC drive belt can be a pain to keep in place.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Growing pains said:


> Yea he liked it pretty well. He wanted to take it for a spin as soon as I unloaded it. He also took the blame for buying it when we got home. Good to know about the cotter pin. I don't make a habit of reusing them but I'll definitely make sure I put in a new one if I ever split the tractor. The fuel use was one thing I was wondering about. Nebraskas specs on it seemed pretty decent but that's one of those things I like to see for myself. I will say it seems plenty powerful in just the little riding around I did with it.


Yes I did replace all others but didn't this LITTLE bugger. One of those skinny ones...I knew better I knew better I KNEW BETTER. LOL


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I had a 7700 for 20 years, it is a excellent hay tractor. Very few problems, however the AC will give you fits mainly with keeping the belts on the compressor. MAKE sure the compressor pulleys are square with the crank pulley and the belts are tight. Change the oil every 100 hrs (it's only 2 or 3 gal,can't remember off the top of my head) as the turbo deteriorates it rather quickly on that small quantity. And make sure to keep the coolant in good condition and add some of the NH coolant conditioner to it, or at least that's what I did to keep cylinder wall pitting at bay. You've got yourself a good workhorse, a little TLC and it will do good for you. I still miss mine at times.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What kind of sandwich are you eating? 
Looks like turkey on white toast? Or is that a fish filet?
Nice tractor!


----------



## avarageerod (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats on the new to you tractor. We had a Ford 7600 for years. Strong tractor and the only thing i remember doing to it was rebuilding the injection pump. It had over 10xxx hours on it when we sold it.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

That's a friend of mine and pretty sure the only sandwiches they had at that sale were shredded chicken. He walked away with a hesston 4600 inline baler in pretty decent shape at the same sale.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I changed the oil in it last night and it took about half a 5 gallon bucket which didn't seem like enough but it says full on the stick. Have the rest of the filters to change and new belts. Not sure what shape the ac system is in but the blower motor does work so at least it should have heat. The engine is a bsd replacement with about 1500 hrs on it so hopefully with some fresh coolant and conditioner regular maintenance should keep it alive for several more hours. The tractor itself has 5800 and it kind of surprised me how tight all of the controls still are. There is really no slop in anything.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

There were some fords that require oil changes in injection pump. 7700 might be one. Might look into it to be sure.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friends 7700 was missing it's door as well. Looked about identical condition. Was his favourite tractor with a front mounted snow blower on front and studded chains on the rear.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I believe those tractors had inline pumps on them and this has the rotary cav pump. Not sure if one is better than the other.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Congrats on the new tractor! I'd get some primer on that exposed metal before it gets too bad. I hope it gives you many years of trouble free use!

Chris


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

The plan is a full paint job in the next year. I almost have all the little issues and maintenance taken care of. If it makes it through hay season with no major problems I'll strip it down and paint it. Just hate to spend the time to paint something then have to tear it all apart and risk scratches.


----------

